# Questions about Sig Navy....



## zombie (Dec 30, 2008)

This will be my first ever Sig but I was wondering if it is available without the accessory rail? Also, is it too collectible to shoot? Please, any feedback will help.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Originally they were available without the rail, IIRC. Though there were some issues with the Phosphorus finish too. The problems with the finish have been rectified and it now comes with a rail. "Too collectible to shoot" is a matter of personal definition. I do not own any safe queens. If I have it, I shoot it. You have to determine that for yourself.


----------



## zombie (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks growler. I guess I'll be getting a railed 226! A safe queen it will be!


----------



## thmpr (Jun 4, 2009)

The standard Navy SIGs are collectibles? Or are we reffering to the NSW version?


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

oops.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Removed.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

:smt116

Now that you mention it - an oldy but a goodie.

I was too busy eatin my popcorn and didn't even notice the date.

Now that's what ya call using the Search button Great Job!


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

zombie said:


> Also, is it too collectible to shoot?


In my opinion it is to expensive to be a paper weight. I bought my P226 Navy a couple of years ago and after several thousand failure free rounds she is still looking good.


----------



## Mongo (May 26, 2011)

I have run into a number of them, so the depreciation for shooting it will probably be similar to the depreciation of it being second hand.
There are far more collectibles out there for similar price than this. Shoot it. That's what it's for.


----------

